# Win Min?



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

We are having problems with Windows XP not shutting down due to Win Min not ending in the task manager.

Any thoughts on how to fix this? 

PS I posted this initially in the wrong section, so am reposting it here


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/hijackthis.zip , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for your help ... here is the log

Thanks for your help ... here is the log

Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sharon\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 12 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://smbusiness.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://smbusiness.dellnet.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: ViewSource Class - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - C:\Documents and Settings\Sharon\Application Data\winshow\winshow.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,15/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It's a CWS Hijack 
First
Download & Run *CWshredder from 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/cwschronicles.html*
and make sure you follow the advice about the security updates listed at the bottom of the page, in order to prevent re-infection
then reboot & 
*Download Spybot - Search & Destroy from http://security.kolla.de*

After installing, first press Online, press search for updates, then tick the updates it finds, then press download updates. Beside the download button is a little down pointed arrow, select one of the servers listed. If it doesn't work or you get an error message then try a different server

Next, close all Internet Explorer and OE windows, press 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds that is marked in RED.

then reboot & 
*download AdAware 6  
Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".*
Then ........

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"
From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan"

then......

click "Use custom scanning options>Customize" and have these options on: "Scan within archives" ,"Scan active processes","Scan registry", "Deep scan registry" ,"Scan my IE Favorites for banned URL" and "Scan my host-files"

then.........

go to settings(the gear on top of AdAware)>Tweak>Scanning engine and tick "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then........"Cleaning engine" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

then...... click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan it´s just to click the "Scan" button.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it.

then post a new hijackthis log to check what is left


----------



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

In AdAware does "Run at Windows Startup" need to be ON = GREEN?


----------



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

I ran Shredder, and rebooted.
I ran Spybot after updating it and it found one item in red which I deleted, and then I rebooted
I ran AdAware after changing the settings you identified (although I didn't know if I should change the one setting that I posted a question about here, so I left it alone. It found a bunch of WinShow items and other things. I selected everything for removal.

I didn't reboot ..

I then ran HiJack This and here is the log (by the way, is it simpler for me to just attach the log file, rather than pasting it here? If so, please let me know)

Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sharon\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 13 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://teen-biz.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://smbusiness.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://smbusiness.dellnet.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,15/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

Add another problem to the list ... after shutting down the computer last night, we now have a new home page - teenbiz.com

Do we run CWShredder, Spybot & AdAware over again and then post the hijackthis log here again?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Hi Sharon 
Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://teen-biz.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://teen-biz.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://teen-biz.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe

Re-boot into safe mode and delete:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

System wouldn't let me "fix" winlogon.exe - do I still reboot into Safe Mode & delete the file?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Yes................If you have any trouble,let us know.


----------



## boxergal (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for your help. The computer is shutting down normally now and our IE home page is back to Google again. A side note ... McAfee found VBS/Psyme and JS/Noclose on our computer today. Is that related to the WinMin problem? Or is it a totally different problem?

Is there steps that we can take to prevent this from happening in the future? A regular routine perhaps that we can do on a regular basis? If so, can you let me know in what order I should run the various programs we have ... HijackThis, Adaware, Spyblaster, Spybot, etc.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Where did Mcafee find it?

Spybot and Adaware..every week and check for updates before running.

Consider installing the following:
Same as above,check for updates every couple of weeks.
SpywareBlaster v2.6.1 and SpywareGuard v2.2, to prevent Active-X drive-by installations, as well as provide real-time browser hijacking protection: http://www.wilderssecurity.net/index.html

IE-SPYAD, a registry file that adds a long list of known "sites" to the Restricted Sites of your Internet Explorer: http://www.staff.uiuc.edu/~ehowes/resource.htm


----------



## bcoates (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi dudes,
I've just had a similar problem... 'Win Min' or whatever it is - when I shut down I keep getting 'This Program is not Responding'. My IE also keeps getting its start page reset to teen-biz - but each time I clean it up using HijackThis/S&D/CWSshredder it just comes back. It adds the several porn links to the Favourites, and also randomly loads porn sites into my browser window whilst I'm surfing. Very annoying.
I'm about to follow the above advice with winlogon. I'll let you know the result..
Once again thanks for such great advice - was tearing my hair out!
benj


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Your welcome:up:


----------



## jayd4wg (Dec 3, 2003)

I've gone thru the instructions earlier today here and I think I have been successful at ridding this PC of spyware...can someone look at this log and tell me if you see anything that should not be therE?

I'm on a p2 450 running win2k, 128M RAM, typical work workstation.


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 9:33:01 AM, on 12/3/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\ptssvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\kmw_run.exe
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SecuRemote\bin\fwenc.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\OMNIS7\OMNIS7.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\KMW_SHOW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MAPI\1033\nt\MAPISP32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\BashamJ\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = [url]http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS13[/url]
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://thesource.pgh.wec.com/[/url]
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - C:\Program Files\Kensington\MouseWorks\IE_SPY.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Client Access Service] "C:\Program Files\IBM\Client Access\cwbsvstr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Client Access Help Update] "C:\Program Files\IBM\Client Access\cwbinhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Client Access Check Version] "C:\Program Files\IBM\Client Access\cwbckver.exe" LOGIN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Client Access Express Welcome] "C:\Program Files\IBM\Client Access\cwbwlwiz.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kmw_run.exe] kmw_run.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fwenc.exe] "C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SecuRemote\bin\fwenc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINNT\system32\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: IDACS.lnk = C:\OMNIS7\Programs\OMNISDIRECTORY.LBR
O4 - Startup: Launch Microsoft Outlook.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OUTLOOK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-big.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - [url]http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - [url]http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - [url]http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20021205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe[/url]
O16 - DPF: {65E7DB1D-0101-4100-BD66-C5C78C917F93} - [url]http://www.wildtangent.com/multiplayer/cannonsmmp/wtinst.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - [url]http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {90918C20-FB99-495A-BD79-CB91ACF44887} - [url]http://www.typingmaster.com/contents/tm2002/oneclick/TMSetup.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_01) - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_03) - 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_01) - 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - [url]http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - [url]http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {E87F6C8E-16C0-11D3-BEF7-009027438003} (Persits Software XUpload) - [url]http://photo.walmart.com/photo/upload/XUpload.ocx[/url]
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9B533BB7-6E44-4B80-B95D-46AD6F27392C}: NameServer = 168.93.200.20,168.93.202.20
```


----------



## drewsifer (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd just like to thank you for your help. i hace the same problem w/ Win Min and the problem with teen-biz taking over my internet homepage as well with the annoying porn pop-ups. i have yet tried this becasue i jsut found htis website after working on my own trying to figure it out with the help of a few friends ideas for prolly over 10 hours the last 2 days. im actually on a computer at school so i can not try this until i get home later today. if i have any problems with getting rid of this thing ill post again and hopefully someone can help me out further. if everything works, i will post anyways to thank you all again.
thanks, drew


----------



## mdavid (Dec 5, 2003)

I am also having trouble with win min and porn pop-ups

I have run latest updates of SpyBot, AdAware and CWShredder, but still haven't been freed up

here's what hijack this says as of today:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:54:34 AM, on 12/5/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lanovation\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\WINNT\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\HGuard\Guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\ycomp5_1_3_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINNT\Downloaded Program Files\ycomp5_1_3_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Preload Check] C:\OEMDRVRS\KEYB\Preload.exe /DEVID: /CLASS:Keyboard /RunValue:"Keyboard Preload Check"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINNT\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX3200] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P19 "EPSON Stylus CX3200" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX3200"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Homepage Guard] "C:\Program Files\HGuard\Guard.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spades - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/st2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {41649A90-B484-11D1-8D75-00C04FC24EE6} (WebEQ 3) - http://www.dessci.com/en/dl/wbqviewer/WebEQInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {4BEE3896-4820-48D1-85EA-5A9A9ECD3D95} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/071cc62145bbe92ba619/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37738.7885532407
O16 - DPF: {C228AEDD-FC47-11D3-AF87-D128A9381404} (LSICapture Control) - http://wb.smarthinking.com/~sdk/SDK/paste/lsiw2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_3_0.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{ACE1E7A2-11BC-4A62-9F92-3BDD1764D45A}: NameServer = 205.171.3.65 205.171.20.251


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/071cc62145bbe9...ip/RdxIE601.cab

Re-boot into safe mode [by tapping the F8 key as windows boots]
and delete:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LastDragon (Dec 6, 2003)

everytime i shutdown i get the win min problem and my homepage constantly changes back to http://just.find-itnow.com
i spent 4 days wihtout any luck trying to fix this problem so i really need help and would be very grateful if someone helped me out..thanks

o and i read the above solutions which told you to delete winlogon.exe in safe mode but wouldn't taht stop the login feature that manages the user's logons and logoffs and also prompts you for password when you are loging in and allows you to logoff or shutdown??

newho a solution would be appreciated

I used hijackthis can recieved these results:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 9:46:24 AM, on 06/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Executive Software\DiskeeperServer\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Utilities\SENS Keyboard V4 Launcher\SENSKBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUpdate.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Gilbert Chan\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://just.find-itnow.com/panel_search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://just.find-itnow.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://just.find-itnow.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://just.find-itnow.com/panel_search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://just.find-itnow.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Multimedia\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - C:\PROGRA~1\APPLIC~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Utilities\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\APPLIC~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Utilities\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPP Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SENS Keyboard V4 Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Utilities\SENS Keyboard V4 Launcher\SENSKBD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\UTILIT~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Internat Conf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\program files\multimedia\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX5200] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P19 "EPSON Stylus CX5200" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX5200"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\Program Files\Applications\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\Program Files\Applications\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://officebeta.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

This is the legitimate winlogon.exe:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe

This is the bogus one:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe

Run hijackthis again and put a checkmark against these entries....double check
in case you miss anything....
.....then,close all browser and outlook windows and "fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://just.find-itnow.com/panel_search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://just.find-itnow.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://just.find-itnow.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = C:\WINDOWS\search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://just.find-itnow.com/panel_search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://just.find-itnow.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = C:\WINDOWS\search.htm
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Internat Conf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...meInstaller.exe

Re-boot into safe mode and delete:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUpdate.exe
:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Consider installing the following:

SpywareBlaster v2.6.1 and SpywareGuard v2.2, to prevent Active-X drive-by installations, as well as provide real-time browser hijacking protection: http://www.wilderssecurity.net/index.html

IE-SPYAD, a registry file that adds a long list of known "sites" to the Restricted Sites of your Internet Explorer: http://www.staff.uiuc.edu/~ehowes/resource.htm


----------



## Mikeyfinn (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi there, 

Same problems with the Win min trash! Homepage for me is Allneedsearch.com

Used all of the things u mentioned before and still no joy. can i send you my Log for you to have a look at?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

certainly..........post it in its own thread here:
http://forums.techguy.org/f54/s
As a NEW Thread.............dont fix anything yet.


----------



## Mikeyfinn (Dec 6, 2003)

Ok thanks. I titled it Win Min trash!


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

:up:


----------



## airforceone (Nov 22, 2003)

I just fired up BHODemon and it found one bho on my pc. It's called dlprotect.dll. I can figure out what program that file is associate with - otherwise I would delete it right away.

Has anyone ever dealt with dlprotect.dll before?

Thanks


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

airforceone 

I assume you have SpywareGuard. The dlprotect.dll is part of SpywareGuard's protection. It is as follows:

O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll


----------



## drewsifer (Dec 4, 2003)

I jsut wanted to say thanks again, did all u said, and it seems to have gone away. if you could jsut check over my hackthis scan to make sure theres nothing else runnin on my computer w/o me knowing, id appreciate it, thanks....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:07:33 PM, on 12/7/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\Smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\progra~1\vision~1\paperp~1\pptd40nt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\PAPERP~1\fbdirect.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\PopupKillerTracksEraser\PopupKillerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Drew Johnson\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A09790E7-DD00-4A83-B632-5B563423CFBB} - C:\Program Files\PopupKillerTracksEraser\PopupKillerIEDLL.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\Smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] c:\progra~1\vision~1\paperp~1\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fbdirect] C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\PAPERP~1\fbdirect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sr1exe] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell\Alert\252\updtSup3.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe -silent
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 7.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mpeg: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin4.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That looks good! :up:


----------



## airforceone (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks flrman1,

I'm glad I asked cause I don't want to delete that program.

Appreciate your time.

AF1



> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *airforceone
> 
> I assume you have SpywareGuard. The dlprotect.dll is part of SpywareGuard's protection. It is as follows:
> ...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

drewsifer 

Your log is clean! :up:

airforceone

Your Welcome!


----------



## headpushslap (Dec 9, 2003)

Well I got hijacked, AFTER I UPDATED VM to a newer version.

CURE: Run cwshredder, restart in safe mode, delete the winlogin file as described in this thread, DO NOT LOG OUT, run cwshredder again, reboot. Done.

If more strange junk happens Ill tell you.

RIG:

P4 2.4 533bus
ASUS p4s533mx
512MB PC2700 (one stick)
WIN2K with SP4 and all patches
AdAware
SpyBot
CWshredder (BAAAAAAAM!)

Thanks, I thought I was sunk after trying the usual spyware killers. Who writes these pitiful hijackers?


----------



## drewsifer (Dec 4, 2003)

appreciate all ur help and info, glad to know my computer is now free of this really annoying thing... what is it actually haha? a virus? trojan? worm? or what?


----------



## PaulRayner (Dec 10, 2003)

I am running Windows XP and a I have started getting a "Win Min Error" every time I shut down. My homepage always gets reset to one of the cool web search engines and a bunch of junk is added into my Favorites. I am also getting popups even when I am not running internet. I believe it is some form of spyware or hijacker.

I use Norton Anti-virus and also spybot S & D but neither one of these has been able to correct the problem. I have done file searches, disk defrags, and everything else I can think of.

Looking for advice and solutions please, this is too annoying.

this is what I got when running the HijackThis

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 14:51:49, on 10/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 6 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://teen-biz.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.search-space.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.search-space.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by ntl:home
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://teen-biz.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://www.search-space.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://www.ntlworld.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00110011-4B0B-44D5-9718-90C88817369B} - C:\WINDOWS\NavExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\Program Files\SpyStopper\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [svchost] C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] c:\windows\qttasks.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.ntlworld.com/
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} (loader Class) - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab


----------



## cmmc00 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to these forums and I was infected with the WIN MIN hijacker yesterday. Unfortunately, since being infected I'm unable to run one of my favorite games (Gothic and Gothic II) though most of my other programs seem to be ok. While CWS shredder is detecting and removing the "alfasearch" varient of the highjacker, it keeps coming back when I reboot.

Also, and I know this is stupid, but I cant figure out how to reboot to safe mode so I can delete winlogon.exe. When I hit F8 in the BIOS, it takes me to a menu to choose my primary boot decice (ie floppy, CD, harddisk). If I hit F8 after that nothing happens. Here is my hijacker log file, and any help would be greatly appreciated!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:48:43 AM, on 12/10/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Grxp4exe.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\CHRISTOPHER MCCARTHY\Desktop\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://allneedsearch.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\bin\bh212112.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {ACB1E670-3217-45C4-A021-6B829A8A27CB} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VSCShellExtension.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gravis Xperience Driver Support] Grxp4exe.exe /init
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [CTStartup] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE" /play
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/115876d3c386e8711517/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37610.6418634259
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

CMMC00

you have slightly more than CWS hijack 
First turn of system restore as shown here 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001111912274039
then
run hijackthis, tick all below, make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://allneedsearch.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about :blank
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\bin\bh212112.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe

O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/115876d3c386e8...ip/RdxIE601.cab

then reboot into safe mode by following instructions here 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001060608000039

using windows explorer navigarte to & delete these files 
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe which is a virus 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe

reboot normally and then 
Download & Run *CWshredder from 
http://www.merijn.org/cwschronicles.html*
and *make sure you follow the advice about the security updates listed at the bottom of the page, in order to prevent re-infection, otherwise you will be continually reinfected*

then reboot & 
*Download Spybot - Search & Destroy from http://security.kolla.de*

After installing, first press Online, press search for updates, then tick the updates it finds, then press download updates. Beside the download button is a little down pointed arrow, select one of the servers listed. If it doesn't work or you get an error message then try a different server

Next, close all Internet Explorer and OE windows, press 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds that is marked in RED.

then reboot & 
*download AdAware 6  
Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".*
Then ........

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"
From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan"

then......

click "Use custom scanning options>Customize" and have these options on: "Scan within archives" ,"Scan active processes","Scan registry", "Deep scan registry" ,"Scan my IE Favorites for banned URL" and "Scan my host-files"

then.........

go to settings(the gear on top of AdAware)>Tweak>Scanning engine and tick "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then........"Cleaning engine" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

then...... click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan it´s just to click the "Scan" button.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it.

then reboot again & post a new hijackthis log to check


----------



## borstal (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi guys.

I seem to have been hit by Win min scum.

Heres my log if you could check it out and offer any advice on what to get rid of

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 19:25:09, on 10/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VsStat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Speed Disk\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Vshwin32.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Firewall\CPD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\McShield\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Webscanx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avconsol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Firewall\CPDCLNT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\dpps2.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paul\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.008i.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://allneedsearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = http://www.008i.com/search.html
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00110011-4B0B-44D5-9718-90C88817369B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\dpps2.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RUpdate.log
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20020713/qtinstall.info.apple.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37864.2965856481
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

borstal follow the same advice as abobve run cwshredder, do the updates, then adaware & spybot & a new log


----------



## cmmc00 (Dec 10, 2003)

Dear Derek,

Thanks very much, your suggestions worked and I fixed both my problems. I am extremely appreciative for both your help and the prompness of your reply. I wish you and yours a happy and healthy holiday season.

Here is my log now:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 3:06:01 PM, on 12/10/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Grxp4exe.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\CHRISTOPHER MCCARTHY\Desktop\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {ACB1E670-3217-45C4-A021-6B829A8A27CB} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VSCShellExtension.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gravis Xperience Driver Support] Grxp4exe.exe /init
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [CTStartup] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE" /play
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37610.6418634259
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{EB1AFA00-EAD8-4E04-8E12-0650454C6D02}: NameServer = 151.198.0.38 151.198.0.39

Just a couple more questions:
Do you reccommend I download and install service pack 1a for WinXP?
Also, are there any other measures you particularly reccomend to defend against popups and other highjackers? (such as the "plus" version of AdAware or any other programs).

Thanks again.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sp1a is no different to SP1 except it hasn't got the java VM built in

Wait for SP2 to come out soon, but keep all critical & security updates done at windows update

go here http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?showtopic=3051 for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find links to Javacool's SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard. Get them both and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster , SpywareGuard and weekly scans with Spybot and Adaware will go a long way toward keeping your PC free of these pests..

Important!: ALWAYS check for updated detections and referencefiles before scanning with Spybot and Adaware. And be sure to check for updates to SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard on a weekly basis.


----------



## borstal (Dec 10, 2003)

ok here we go. Ive done this right

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 21:09:00, on 10/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\VsStat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Speed Disk\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Vshwin32.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Firewall\CPD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\McShield\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Webscanx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avconsol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Firewall\CPDCLNT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\dpps2.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paul\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 3 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://allneedsearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = ,
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = ,
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper\dpps2.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RUpdate.log
O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37864.2965856481
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab


----------



## mriskus (Dec 9, 2003)

I am having the win min error too, this is the third time i'm posting to get it fixed. My posts keep disappearing off of your site. someone please respond to me here or through an e-mail. my e-mail is [email protected]. I can run a hijack this scan and send the log, or i can post it here, but i'm desperate to get rid of this thing.

please help!!!!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Mriskus

you have ben answered here 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=185920


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Borstal

run hijackthis, tick all below, make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://allneedsearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://allneedsearch.com/spm.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://allneedsearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = ,
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = ,
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - Global Startup: winlogon.exe
reboot into safe mode

and delete 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winlogon.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

* Do not post any more logs in this thread, they will not get answered or dealt with

please start a new thread of your own *


----------

